# have 2.0ft3 net , want loud



## mebcop (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I have 36w x 14h x 13d. After port and sub displacement, it leaves me in the area of 2.0ft3 net, tuned to low 30s. I have a hifonics bxi1610, and a Polk Audio pa1200.1 as amp choices. 

I want as loud as possible while maintaining as much sq as possible. I am almost sold on a 12w7, despite the price, because I've owned one and I loved it. My dilemma is I am half thinking a pair of Fi q 10's in 1.0ft3 each would be louder... I just don't want a one-note wonder sub setup, but I love deep and loud! 

Do u think the dual 10's are a better choice then single 12w7? I know its not a lot of air space to obtain what I'm looking for, that's why I'm trying to make the right choice on subs.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a custom rebuilt Eclipse 9122 12" that I might be interested in selling.

That box is pretty much the perfect enclosure for it. Easily can take 1500 rms.

[email protected] - Flat response +/-2db 21hz and up
[email protected] - 27-86hz +/-1.5db

Shoot me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## mebcop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanx for the offer, but I would like to stick with something mainstreamish, that could easily be replaced if need be, that I can listen to/read reviews about.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a very easy driver to get repaired if something were to happen which would be pretty unlikely.

I respect your decision though. Let me know if you want to know any more about it bud.


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

yo man,

I have the 2 - 12w6's. And, I am pulling low to mid 140's. Oh I forgot to tell you these subs are 7 years old and in a sealed box!!!!!!!! They take a pounding everyday! if you want to save a couple of bucks the W6's are the way to go.


PS
I have two of those Eclipse in my sister's car and they are F$cking loud!!!!!


----------



## mebcop (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya. I keep going back to the idea of 2 12w6v2's sealed in 1.25ft^3 each off my Polk audio 1200... It'd be the easiest too...


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

I just thing those subs give a good clean bass hit. (except when using a rockford amp)


----------

